# JDeveloper und H2 Datanbank



## Capasso (29. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

kann man mit dem JDeveloper auf eine H2 Datenbank zugreifen.

Wenn ja, was muss ich im Connection Manager einstellen?

Wenn nein, welche Datenbank kann ich dann benutzen. Wenn möglich sollte man die Datenbank problemlos mit der JarDatei ausliefern können.

Gruß
Cap


----------



## semi (30. Sep 2008)

Du kannst mit JDeveloper auf jede Datenbank zugreifen, für die es einen JDBC-Treiber gibt...
Du brauchst nur den JDBC-Treiber (h2.jar) und die passende URL. z.B. jdbc:h2:tcp://localhost/h2db
(h2db ist der Name deiner Datenbank; Passwort und Loginnamen kannst du sicherlich auch noch eingeben...)


----------



## Capasso (1. Okt 2008)

Danke,

es hat funktioniert.


----------

